

Bush Makes Fun of Zuckerberg at Facebook - jbail
http://www.fastcompany.com/1706179/george-w-bush-makes-fun-of-mark-zuckerberg-at-facebook

======
hasenj
Crap, I'd hate to be in a position where I have to say "I'm honored to have
Bush today".

